# Getting two Vizslas. M/F or F/F?



## VelcrodawgMN (Feb 11, 2016)

First off, we are prior Vizsla owners, so we know what we are about to get into. We lost our 6 y/o V to cancer 5 months ago and are ready to move on now. 

We are in the process of rescuing a 10 m/o female out of an abusive situation. She seems pretty happy, but still a little timid when called due to situation she came out of.

My question is whether there are any advantages, behaviorally or companionship wise, to having the second be male or female. The second will be raised from a puppy and they will be around 14 months apart.

I have read in some old school Vizsla books that having M/F is better as 2 females may "compete" more. 

I suspect it doesn't matter that much and its more about how they are raised, proper exercise, attention, boundaries etc.

I'm mainly asking due to the fact the one is coming out of a bad situation and I really want to give it the best situation to thrive. I would really appreciate any input from those of you with more than one.

Thanks.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a 4 year old female and 1 year old male, they get on great. Initially I thought that my female, being rather territorial, may give the pup a bit of a hard time but she was brilliant with him


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I have 2 female Vs. The oldest is 4 later this month, and the youngest is 6 months. The older one snapped at the young one twice, possibly just laying some ground rules, asserting status etc, but for the last few months they have been best buddies, one is always looking for the other. They play all the time, and have been known to share the same bed and crate (despite having their own).
I think it is down to personal preference, and also the dogs temperaments. I think you are right in that it also depends on how they are raised, exercise, boundaries etc.
Good luck. Hope all goes well.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Also would like to add that I wouldn't hesitate in adding another female v to the pack. Now if only I could convince my hubby! 🤔x


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

M/F (or M/M) gets my vote every time. Our weim has made me love female dogs (before I only wanted males) but I don't think I'd ever have 2 girls at one time. Too many bitches get nasty towards each other and their fights are often more serious (am I allowed to say that on the forum? ).


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I think the issue isn't so much gender, but temperament, especially if one is a rescue and is probably dealing with some issues anyways. I'd recommend letting her settle in for a while and see how she adjusts, and in that process, have her be around both genders and see how she reacts and which she seems to prefer.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Once she settles in you will be able to see more of her true temperament. She might just blossom into a more confident dog in your home. The breeder can use that knowledge to help narrow down the best pup for your pack.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Just a thought. I've had tussles between boys, and scraps between girls, but it's pretty rare when there are scraps between boys and girls. If there is, then I know that there is something really wrong with one of the animals.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

From my experience of multiple, but non-vizsla females, they can get into some nasty tiffs, but these are rare moments and the rest of the time they had a really deep bond, not unlike human sisters.


----------



## VelcrodawgMN (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the input. The main reason my wife is against males is strictly due to the peeing habits. Certainly females are a bit more "contained" when they handle their business and don't pee on car tires and other objects around the yard, but I just don't really consider it a deal breaker reason to not consider a male. 

We have a breeder that we are currently working with for the new puppy part of this 2 dog equation. It's going to be a small litter of 4 or 5 pups since it is the first litter for the mom and just her second heat cycle. As a result, we don't really have the option to wait and see whether the rescue V assimilates better with Males or other Females.

The comments thus far have pretty much reinforced my belief that m/f duos will generally get along best most of the time, but any issues with f/f or m/m are few and far between given the right environment to grow up in.

One other question I would have is whether any of you have noticed different levels of sensitivity between m or f? We all know they are a more sensitive breed, but we have only had a Female (who was quite sensitive) so I don't really have a broad perspective on this. Thanks.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It sounds like you've made your decision to get a girl, then. FWIW, regardless of gender, you can train them to go potty in select areas so it's not so random or determined by geometry.

Also, you can't predict the number (or gender) of puppies in any given litter based on heat cycles, and perhaps most especially if it's the first litter as there's no track record to make some assumptions on.

Lastly, it's unclear what "Sensitivity" means for you. In general, boys tend to be more dependent and "needier", more eager to please. Females, more independent and sometimes more difficult to train.


----------



## VelcrodawgMN (Feb 11, 2016)

Gingerling said:


> It sounds like you've made your decision to get a girl, then. FWIW, regardless of gender, you can train them to go potty in select areas so it's not so random or determined by geometry.
> 
> Also, you can't predict the number (or gender) of puppies in any given litter based on heat cycles, and perhaps most especially if it's the first litter as there's no track record to make some assumptions on.
> 
> Lastly, it's unclear what "Sensitivity" means for you. In general, boys tend to be more dependent and "needier", more eager to please. Females, more independent and sometimes more difficult to train.


Thanks Gingerling. I'd say my wife has her opinion and I have mine . Personally, I'm leaning male since we know we are rescuing a female. I am also an upland bird hunter and trying to consider all factors when analyzing boy vs girl. Your third statement of boys tending to be more needy and eager to please is the feedback I was looking for.

I do realize you cannot predict gender. I guess my point was that historical facts tend to show that litters are 50/50 or 60/40 boy/girls (at least I read this somewhere...). We know this litter will be small since it is the first litter of a young mother. They produce larger litters as they get older. Early ultrasound on this one appears to show 4 maybe 5 pups. If there are only 4, then it is possible the litter may be 75% one or the other. Since we are second deposit, this plays into my decision on which gender to go with. I'm an accounting and IT guy by trade, so I guess I might tend to overanalyze things a bit....

I do realize there are multiple factors that end up shaping a dog's personality, but there are still inherent traits that set the baseline. Definitely appreciate your feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I currently have a 3 year old male V, and foster dogs on a regular basis as well. For what it's worth, I have had virtually no problems between my male and the female dogs I've fostered (besides my boy being upset that he has to share his couch). There have been very minor issues when I have had two males, but these do tend to resolve themselves quickly as the new dog learns their place. I have taken in a number of female rescues who have gone into foster/adoptive homes, and had issues with the resident female dog. Can the issues between females be resolved - often yes, but not everyone is equipped/prepared to deal with that, so it is something to consider. It is largely dependent on the temperaments of the dogs. Two dominant females, and you could have some trying times on your hands. My recommendation would be M/F or M/M. 

As for your wife's concern about male dogs marking everything - this is easy to control. A dog will mark if you allow them to mark - so train for the behavior you want. My male has NEVER peed on a car tire (my husband - a car enthusiast, would not be having that!), no marking indoors, etc. I've fostered dominant females who lift their leg, and mark more than my male ever has. 

My recommendation for your rescue girl is to invest a lot of time into her training and socialization (with dogs and humans) from the moment you get her. Work with her to build her confidence and trust. She will need it coming from abuse. When it comes time to add the new pup she will be better adjusted, and the new pup will look to her for guidance. Thank you for rescuing her


----------

